# Kaspersky Fixes Bugs That Allowed Attackers to Crash Its Antivirus



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *Russian security vendor Kaspersky Lab has recently patched four vulnerabilities in its flagship product, the Kaspersky Internet Security Suite, which allowed attackers to crash the antivirus and disclose information from the computer's memory.*
> 
> The Cisco Talos team has identified these four issues (CVE-2016-4304, CVE-2016-4305, CVE-2016-4306, and CVE-2016-4307) affecting the product's KLIF, KLDISK and KL1 drivers, used to interact with underlying Windows APIs.
> 
> ...


Kaspersky Fixes Bugs That Allowed Attackers to Crash Its Antivirus


----------

